# Straight 8 vs 400.4 purglas



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

I went casting today with T.W. I brought 2 rods to test against each other. One was a Zziplex straight eight and the other was a Purglas 400.4 that I just got. The 400.4 is built at 12. 6in. Both rods have new magged Daiwa 20's with 25 lb gami and 50 lb shock. drum rigs and 2 in. of plastic shad on the hook 8 oz of weight. We were casting on a lake so I don't know the exact distances. I think the 400.4 will outcast the Zziplex...both were ballistic but I think the Purglas has the edge. What rod wins most of the eight and bait events? I have cast about everything out there except an outcast. I hear they cast eight and bait well.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have never cast the purglass but have owned a staight 8 for several years. The rod casts great and is a pleasure to fight large fish with. The soft tip also allows for great bite detection with smaller fish.

This is the most versatile heaver I have owned. When I got started in distance casting this rod took me over 600'.

Tommy


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*What about an XTR sport.*

I was comparing an XTR tip to a Bullit tip today and the XTR seems quit a bit stiffer. I wonder if anyone has tried 8oz with an XTR . I know I haven't, but I would bet that it is a better heaver than the S/8. Also the last S/8 that I sold had been lenghtend to almost 13'8" the same as the XTR.


----------



## Sandgroper (Jan 1, 2004)

*PURGLAS 400- Series*

I noted with interest your comments on the use of a Purglas 400-4 rod for casting 8nBait against other rods.

I have experimented with an assortment of rod blanks but in the long run have settled on using PURGLAS almost exclusively.

Currently I am running the 400-0 for accuracy casting with a 4 ounce (112 gram) weight as well as fishing. Having no problem chucking 4nBait with Abu 7000Synchro and .40 line around the 80-90 metre mark. (approx. 280-300 ft) This is totally adequate for the style of fishing it is being used for.

I am also using the 400-1 for fixed spool set up and a lot of spinning in the surf and off various ledges.

My main fishing outfit is the 400-2 (of which I have two set up - one for standard and one for fixed spool reels). The standard reel I use here is a Daiwa X Grand Wave 40 loaded with .50 Berkeley Ironsilk. Handles just about anything I can possibly hook from the shore.

For those of you interested the Purglas 400 series is classified as follows:
400-0 5-8 Kg line 90gm/3oz weight
400-1 8-12 Kg line 120 gm/4 oz weight
400-2 10-17Kg line 180gm/6oz weight
400-3 15-25Kg line 240gm/8oz weight
400-4 no limit !!!!!
These are factory specifications. The CEO. Mr Alan CUNNINGHAM can be emailed at: [email protected]

I am also using three extended Purglas rods for my competition casting. A 400-1 in one piece which has been extended to 18.5 ft and a 4000C which Alan has specially built for me with extra wrappings in order to cast what I wanted. Currently this rod with the standard 4000C top end has cast 56 gram a distance of 170.70 metres and with the beefed up top end a 112 gram distance of 195.49 metres. One thing you must understand here is: we do NOT use leaders in our competition. It is all "level line".

Regards, and good luck trying some level line casting


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

*Straught 8 vs XTR*

Charlie: I sold my Straight 8 because the XTR throws 8 & Bait better. The XTR throws everything from 4oz to 8oz with equal ease. A Quattra tip in a dream machine butt throws 8 and Bait the best. Check with K-Tom for another opinion.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

The 400-4 will throw anything you want with it. Tried one out last summer but dont like fishing a 13'+ rod. I did throw a 400-3 yesterday with 8oz+sassy shad, and it threw very nice! The S8 I tried out seemed to be too light in the tip for me, didnt like it, but thats jmho.

Adam


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

*str. 8 versus purg. 400*

Would take the zzippy over the purglas anyday. Have a straight 8 and its has caught many drum and just as many rock. Lots of guys complain about the diameter of the butt. I like them large, because I have big hands, the straight eight is 11/8th, don't know about the purglass but its rather large also. I have been using as Jim said a quattro tip in a dream machine butt, and its the perfect drum or large rock rod, so the straight8 falls now to second backup behind the xtr, which I like alot but am afraid to backcast 8oz with. With the quattro tip have thrown 12oz. this winter without a problem. Take both rods with you, cast and fish with them both, then make YOUR primary the one that is most comfortable to YOU, and do not be influenced by what others think or post, afterall you will be the one using it. If I were going to buy either one of them right now, it would be neither, due to the outrageous, shipping and exchange rate at the present, close to 1.90 us to 1 lb. way too rich for my blood.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*Nice to hear about the Power of the XTR*

Just about what I thought it would be, thanks Tom. I will ask 
Terry if he will guarantee the XTR for your 8oz backcast. I did a quick calculation and the differance between the last Zziplex order at 1.82 and this current order at 1.90 was about $14$ per 440.00 rod. It's not quite as bad as it sounds.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*XTR or Primo Synchro*

What is the Diffrence in these two? What about the Dymic HST? How does it throw 8 oz?


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*Tom:*

Jim is right Tom, Terry said not to hold back and let that XTR have it.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Pushcart 
A quattra tip in a dream machine butt works the best? what's wrong with the quattra butt? Please fill me in, what am I missing? Regards Big Dave


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Depending on surf conditions, the DM butt is a foot shorter.
But as was the case this winter fished for rock when we had a 5-7 ft. surf breaking on the beach, then used the longer quattro butt. To me they feel the same, only the DM is a foot shorter than the quattro butt.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

If were taking about the same rods, which i hope we are. I have 2 Dream Machines and both butts are 5' carbon. I also have a dream machine GS sports, that has a 6 foot butt. 2 quattra sports that have 5' Hi carbon butts, as well as my other 2 quattra sports that have 5'4"power point butts. And a quattra Match rod that has a spigot ferrel and is 5' power point . I am not sure where the 1 foot shorter butt on the dream machine comes from? Also are we talking about the new Quattra rods and there tip sections tip is being placed into an older version Dream Machine Rod? Or is is possible that the butt has been cut down which a lot of guys did here in the northeast and really screwed up the rods. 
I guess my comment to the high surf conditions seems meaningless to the over picture of which rod will handle 8 and bait better, from a performace veiw. As for a foot longer rod in very adverse conditions, It seem like that would be undectable in fishing differances. I am just trying to understand ! why the Dream Machine butt matched with a quattra tip is better. Instead of using the normal quattra butt that came with the tip. Chees Big Dave


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

*Butt lengths*

Dave: I measured the butt lengths. The Quattra butt is 6' long and the Dream Machine butts are 4' long with no alterations (you can see the reinforcement in each end). The Quattra tip (newer model) slides into the Dream Machine butt (older model). 
I guess it's like Chevy vs Dodge vs Ford, you buy what you think is the best value of your comfort level. The Quattra (14' long) is nice when there isn't a crowd and you can vary your casting style. The Dream Machine version (12' long) is more comfortable in a crowd, especially with an overhead cast. At 5'7" and 59 years old, the shorter rod is also more comfortable on a big Red Drum because he has less leverage on you (12' vs 14'). 
8 oz and a bait isn't as easy as it used to be 30 years ago. You taller guys with longer arms might feel more at ease with the longer stuff. I like a rod as short as I can get and still get some distance. If distance is not needed, the old 10' 1209 Breakaway is more comfortable yet.


----------

